# Help pour Mail



## lapinot (18 Décembre 2006)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; param&#233;trer Mail sur mon imac.
Je suis connect&#233; en Adsl chez neuf ; j'y ai une boite aux lettres &#233;lectronique et aussi une autre chez yahoo.
Si j'ai bien compris, l'application Mail peut me permettre d'acc&#233;der rapidement &#224; tous mes messages, que ce soit sur neuf ou sur yahoo.
Comment dois je m'y prendre pour configurer Mail ?
Je suis perdu dans les pop, mots de passe etc.
Qui pourrait me guider pas &#224; pas ?
Merci d'avance.

Lapinot


Mail est un logiciel "internet", et comme il est &#233;crit l&#224; au dessus en rouge :







C'est l&#224; bas qu'on va se rendre.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

rentrer les donn&#233;es fournies par le neuf pour le compte leneuf 

et concernant  yahoo 
c'est l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160851


----------



## lapinot (18 Décembre 2006)

Je rentre tous les paramètres de neuf et j'obtiens la réponse smtp neuf ne répond pas.
C'est pas simple, tout ça !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Décembre 2006)

salut, 
tu as mis quel port pour le smtp ?


----------



## lapinot (18 Décembre 2006)

smtp.neuf.fr


----------



## pierre22 (18 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Je rentre tous les paramètres de neuf et j'obtiens la réponse smtp neuf ne répond pas.
> C'est pas simple, tout ça !!!



Bonsoir,

J'ai bien compris, mais souvent comme tu le sais, il suffit d'un espace ou d'une virgule d'écart pour que rien ne fontionne.  Il y a quelques années j'avais tapé sntp au lieu de smtp, et cette erreur fût difficile à voir. Je te conseille donc de recommencer la tabulation de tous les champs.

Regarde ma pièce jointe:
Le serveur d'envoi (smtp en général) est celui de ton abonnement (chez moi Wanadoo)

Le serveur de réception (pop en général) est celui des bals de ta bal neuf et d'eventuellement d'autre fournisseurs 

Cordialement


----------



## lapinot (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci, je vais essayer à nouveau avant d'aller bosser !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> smtp.neuf.fr


ca c'est le serveur  smtp
c'est le début

ensuite BIEN régler lle reste
SSL ou pas 
le bon port ( pas forcement 25) ( c'est ca que te demandait chandler_jf)
mode d'authentification

et  normalement c'est le neuf qui te dit quoi mettre


----------



## lapinot (19 Décembre 2006)

Je suis toujours bloqué : j'écris (en respectant la casse : smtp.neuf.fr) et j'attends 1/2 heure avant de voir que rien ne se passe : la suite ne se déroule pas.
Pb avec le neuf, avec Mac ou... avec moi ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Je suis toujours bloqué : j'écris (en respectant la casse : smtp.neuf.fr) et j'attends 1/2 heure avant de voir que rien ne se passe : la suite ne se déroule pas.
> Pb avec le neuf, avec Mac ou... avec moi ?



Bonjour, est-ce moi qui ai mal lu ou bien tu ne nous a pas dit si ton problème concernait la lecture des mails que tu as reçu dans tes boites aux lettres ou bien l'envoi de mails ?


----------



## lapinot (20 Décembre 2006)

Ni l'un ni l'autre, je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'application Mail de mon mac.
Sinon je reçois mes corriels sur neuf ou yahoo.
Ca m'embete de ne pas arriver à installer cette application...


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre, je n'arrive pas &#224; utiliser l'application Mail de mon mac.
> Sinon je re&#231;ois mes corriels sur neuf ou yahoo.
> Ca m'embete de ne pas arriver &#224; installer cette application...



Normalement, tu dois cr&#233;er deux comptes diff&#233;rents dans Mail :
   1 pour neuf et 1 pour yahoo.
Chacun de ces deux fournisseur a d&#251; t'envoyer des informations pour param&#232;trer tes comptes.

Dans Mail menu fichier / Ajouter un compte 
Type de compte choisir "POP"
Le nom d'utilisateur est celui qui t'a &#233;t&#233; fourni
Le password est celui qui t'a &#233;t&#233; fourni ou celui que tu as d&#233;j&#224; modifi&#233; si tu l'as fait
Le nom du serveur POP t'a &#233;t&#233; fourni ainsi que le nom du serveur SMTP.

En suivant bien l'assistant avec &#224; cot&#233; de toi, les mails ou les documents que les deux fournisseurs t'ont envoy&#233; cela devrait &#234;tre sans probl&#232;me. 

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que le serveur de r&#233;ception c'est le serveur POP dans ton cas (il en existe d'autre type comme les serveurs iMap) et que le serveur d'envoi c'est le serveur SMTP. Je te conseille d''utiliser le le serveur SMTP de ton FAI pour les deux comptes.


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2006)

Remarque concernant yahoo.
Sauf erreur de ma part, il faut activer le service web depuis le webmail de yahoo pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer son mail.


----------



## lapinot (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ai progressé ; je suis arrivé à "Comptes" et j'ai obtenu des infos relatives à mon compte intitulé (Popneuf.fr).
Est ce normal que dans le menu qui apparait; le serveur d'envoi soit : 
smtp.mac.com suivi de mon nom de messagerie sur neuf.fr ?

Désolé pour la naïveté de mes questions


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Est ce normal que dans le menu qui apparait; le serveur d'envoi soit :
> smtp.mac.com suivi de mon nom de messagerie sur neuf.fr ?
> 
> Désolé pour la naïveté de mes questions



Non, ce n'est pas normal.
Dans l'onglet compte, en bas à droite, il y a un menu déroulant permettant de régler le serveur d'envoi.

A cet endroit, efface smtp.mac.com et ajoute les éléments concernant ton FAI (Neuf si j'ai bien compris)


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Je suis toujours bloqué : j'écris (en respectant la casse : smtp.neuf.fr) et j'attends 1/2 heure avant de voir que rien ne se passe : la suite ne se déroule pas.
> Pb avec le neuf, avec Mac ou... avec moi ?



J'ai oublié de te demander si dans les préférences de Mail, onglet général, la case relever le courier est bien en position autre que Manuellement


----------



## lapinot (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui, parmi d'autres choix : relever le courrier toutes les 5 minutes.


----------



## lapinot (20 Décembre 2006)

J'avance mais à présent, quand je veux relever le courriel de neuf avec Mail, j'obtiens :

Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier électronique ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "pop.neuf.fr" ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : La connexion au serveur "smtp.neuf.fr" sur le port 995 a expiré.


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2006)

lapinot a dit:


> Erreur d&#233;tect&#233;e par le serveur : La connexion au serveur "smtp.neuf.fr" sur le port 995 a expir&#233;.



Port 995 ? C'est le Neuf qui demande &#231;a ? Habituellement c'est le port 25...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

il faut faire selon ce que te donne le 9
le neuf doit te fournir au minimum
le pop 
les r&#233;glages de son pop  et sur quel port et avec quelle authentification
( ainnsi que comment entrer TES donn&#233;es , des fois c'est les lettres avant le @  , des fois l'adresse complete)

le smtp (et quel port et quellle authentification)

il est dommage que ton titre ne reflete pas ton probleme leneuf 
( et donc les gens chez leneuf passeront  moins)

quant &#224; yahoo 
ca devrait etre r&#233;gl&#233; 
fil clair donn&#233; au dessus


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

sur le fil leneuf ( ou tu aurais pu poster ) je trouve ca


> Edit : je viens d'envoyer un mail depuis "mail"  sur une autre bo&#238;te au lettre, et ca fonctionne parfaitement , zav&#233; un probl&#232;me les gars et encore une fois, ca vient pas du FAI, mais de votre configuration ...
> 
> Voici mon enregistrement Mail pour Neuf :
> Type de compte : POP
> ...



et toute la fin du fil 100&#37; le neuf  est l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4098664#post4098664


----------



## lapinot (21 Décembre 2006)

Ouf ! Ca marche.
Merci encore à tous les forumeurs pour leurs conseils !


----------



## san lee (24 Décembre 2006)

En ce qui me oncerne, j'ai un autre probleme, je suis aussi chez neuf avec mon smtp.neuf.fr sur le port 25, et il marche très bien chez moi.

Mais quand je me connecte en wifi chez mes parents (orange), je ne peux plus envoyer de mail, il me met : 
La connexion au serveur "smtp.neuf.fr" sur le port 25 a expiré

(mais le pop continue de fonctionner, je peux recevoir mes e-mails)

Chose étrange, quand je rentre chez moi, tout remarche
Ça doit etre du au FAI non ??? Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ???


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Décembre 2006)

san lee a dit:


> En ce qui me oncerne, j'ai un autre probleme, je suis aussi chez neuf avec mon smtp.neuf.fr sur le port 25, et il marche tr&#232;s bien chez moi.
> 
> Mais quand je me connecte en wifi chez mes parents (orange), je ne peux plus envoyer de mail, il me met :
> La connexion au serveur "smtp.neuf.fr" sur le port 25 a expir&#233;
> ...



 et bienvenu sur MacG, 

non c'est normal, pour te connecter au serveur smtp du Neuf il te faut une IP neuf ... chez tes parents tu as une IP Orange qui est "refus&#233;e" par Neuf. 
Chez tes parents tu peux envoyer du courrier en faisant : smtp.orange.fr


----------



## san lee (24 Décembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> et bienvenu sur MacG,



Thanks ^^

Pour le reste : KWAAAAAAK !!!
C'est-à-dire qu'il faut que je change de smtp selon le lieu (j'entends par là fournisseur) ou je me trouve ???!!!

Bon, effectivement, ca marche, mes mail viennent d'etre envoyé >_<

Mais c'est pas cool tout ca, y'a pas un moyen d'automatiser le smtp selon la connection ????


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Décembre 2006)

san lee a dit:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> Pour le reste : KWAAAAAAK !!!
> C'est-à-dire qu'il faut que je change de smtp selon le lieu (j'entends par là fournisseur) ou je me trouve ???!!!
> ...


oui il te faut créer une adresse orange et ajuster suivant ou tu te trouves. 
C'est souvent le problème avec les adresses des FAI.
Tu n'aurais pas ce soucis avec une adresse Gmail ou Yahoo


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Décembre 2006)

san lee a dit:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> Pour le reste : KWAAAAAAK !!!
> C'est-&#224;-dire qu'il faut que je change de smtp selon le lieu (j'entends par l&#224; fournisseur) ou je me trouve ???!!!
> ...



Tu peux toujours cr&#233;er plusieurs comptes. Un pour chaque maison de campagne.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

et histoire de pas s'emmeler les pieds
comme les comptes seront list&#233;s dans les choix de comptes envoyeurs ( presents dans chaque fenetre de r&#233;daction)
autant choisir des _" surnoms"_ de comptes limpides
genre _blabla chez moi _
et _blabla chez m&#244;man_

et en mettant le compte le plus souvent utilis&#233; en haut de liste ( dans Mail/ preferences) c'est ce choix qui apparaitra en t&#234;te des choix


----------



## san lee (24 Décembre 2006)

Ouaip, pas trop le choix
M'enfin bon, le problème est résolu, c'est cool, merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

J'ai le même problème que pascalformac!

Je peux envoyer des mails via la boite mail de mon Imac 10.5 mais, je ne peux en recevoir!
dans:
 adresse électronique:    mon speudo perso @neuf.fr
 serveur de réception: pop.neuf.fr
serveur d'envoi :smtp.neuf.fr
Mot de pass: perso
SSL(envoi et de réception) : désactivés 
port 110
Neuf m'a envoyé un identifiant de connexion (login) que j'ai essayé de mettre à la place de mon pseudo dans,( adresse electronique)
et également un mot de pass de connexion que j'ai mis dans( mot de passe).
J'ai également essayé d'entrer mon propre mot de pass.

Je n'y comprend rien, dans tous les sens, ça ne fonctionne pas!

Pourriez vous m'aider??

Merci 
Au plaisir

Ebelyne


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

je n'ai aucun problème !

le mot de passe c'est celui du compte email
( si le neuf l'a changé en tenir compte)


----------

